# SC Del Sol and their Basket Case Deplorable



## MakeAPlay

http://www.mif.org/index.cfm?action=general.branchdetail&branchID=7

http://www.mif.org/index.cfm?action=general.bio&s=jroe

SHAMEFUL!! Get a real job Jonathan!! Or do you want me to call your boss and point out what you have been saying about me and other women? Very Trumpian...


----------



## KidGretzky25

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.mif.org/index.cfm?action=general.branchdetail&branchID=7
> 
> http://www.mif.org/index.cfm?action=general.bio&s=jroe
> 
> SHAMEFUL!! Get a real job Jonathan!! Or do you want me to call your boss and point out what you have been saying about me and other women? Very Trumpian...


This is MessiFTW?


----------



## MakeAPlay

KidGretzky25 said:


> This is MessiFTW?


It's either him or the person whose identity he assumed when he killed him.  He won't answer the phone so I haven't been able to ask him.


----------



## timbuck

Huh?  I'm confused.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

make a play needs to change her screen name to don't play


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Rut roh...


----------



## bababooey

That first post was very confusing. Not sure I totally understand the point of this thread, but MAP is not playing around anymore.


----------



## soccerobserver

bababooey said:


> That first post was very confusing. Not sure I totally understand the point of this thread, but MAP is not playing around anymore.


BabaB....this is the recap:

Messi has several screen names even though he is allegedly the same person(Jonathan)...and if he does not like you then he uses all three of his aliases to mark your posts with negatives...for example, Messi and his other aliases put negative marks on MAP and Nogoal's every post...what is so creepy is that he did a lot of it retroactively...Messi(Jonathan) must have spent many many man hours logging in and out of his multiple aliases to accomplish this ingnomious feat...as a result of Messi's mess, MAP is now -900 and Nogoal is trailing at -500 both record negatives I think...the scores don't matter  but the creep factor is spooky...the MAP rating would mean Messi (Jonathan) logged in 1,800 entries to get 900 negative points and he logged in an additional 1,000 entries to get NoGoal up to -500. And that doesn't include the many other people Messi et al has smeared on the Forum.

If MAP is correct, Messi might also be a leader in a religious organization and he has said some things that would deeply offend most women/daughters who might read this forum...for example I believe he has called Megan R a "Ho" which as far as I can tell is a slur...can a religious leader disagree with her politics without calling her a slur? In Messi's (Jonathan's) case apparently not.

Then he also uses his aliases to agree with himself and to give one another positive rankings. Definitely funny but also very creepy.

Let's just say he is up there on the creep factor...I think that about answers the why this thread exists question...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

soccerobserver said:


> BabaB....this is the recap:
> 
> Messi has several screen names even though he is allegedly the same person(Jonathan)...and if he does not like you then he uses all three of his aliases to mark your posts with negatives...for example, Messi and his other aliases put negative marks on MAP and Nogoal's every post...what is so creepy is that he did a lot of it retroactively...Messi(Jonathan) must have spent many many man hours logging in and out of his multiple aliases to accomplish this ingnomious feat...as a result of Messi's mess, MAP is now -900 and Nogoal is trailing at -500 both record negatives I think...the scores don't matter  but the creep factor is spooky...the MAP rating would mean Messi (Jonathan) logged in 1,800 entries to get 900 negative points and he logged in an additional 1,000 entries to get NoGoal up to -500. And that doesn't include the many other people Messi et al has smeared on the Forum.
> 
> If MAP is correct, Messi might also be a leader in a religious organization and he has said some things that would deeply offend most women/daughters who might read this forum...for example I believe he has called Megan R a "Ho" which as far as I can tell is a slur...can a religious leader disagree with her politics without calling her a slur? In Messi's (Jonathan's) case apparently not.
> 
> Then he also uses his aliases to agree with himself and to give one another positive rankings. Definitely funny but also very creepy.
> 
> Let's just say he is up there on the creep factor...I think that about answers the why this thread exists question...


Wow. I am wondering if MAP has a strong libel case here? I'd start screen printing some of his posts ASAP before they can all be deleted.


----------



## Kicker4Life




----------



## Sheriff Joe

MAP
I don't know about all this but, what does Trump have to do with it? Hard to bash Trump on women when you want BJ { Bill Jefferson } Clinton back in the white house.  Lastly, how can anyone disagree with his description of rapino?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAP
> I don't know about all this but, what does Trump have to do with it? Hard to bash Trump on women when you want BJ { Bill Jefferson } Clinton back in the white house.  Lastly, how can anyone disagree with his description of rapino?


Something is fishy here. New poster, Alias is Sheriff Joe as in Joe Arpaio from AZ, newbie not wanting for posters to look at their alias bio, 1st posts is not about soccer instead it's responding to MAP.  Interesting, just interesting!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Something is fishy here. New poster, Alias is Sheriff Joe as in Joe Arpaio from AZ, newbie not wanting for posters to look at their alias bio, 1st posts is not about soccer instead it's responding to MAP.  Interesting, just interesting!


Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## NoGoal

soccerobserver said:


> BabaB....this is the recap:
> 
> Messi has several screen names even though he is allegedly the same person(Jonathan)...and if he does not like you then he uses all three of his aliases to mark your posts with negatives...for example, Messi and his other aliases put negative marks on MAP and Nogoal's every post...what is so creepy is that he did a lot of it retroactively...Messi(Jonathan) must have spent many many man hours logging in and out of his multiple aliases to accomplish this ingnomious feat...as a result of Messi's mess, MAP is now -900 and Nogoal is trailing at -500 both record negatives I think...the scores don't matter  but the creep factor is spooky...the MAP rating would mean Messi (Jonathan) logged in 1,800 entries to get 900 negative points and he logged in an additional 1,000 entries to get NoGoal up to -500. And that doesn't include the many other people Messi et al has smeared on the Forum.
> 
> If MAP is correct, Messi might also be a leader in a religious organization and he has said some things that would deeply offend most women/daughters who might read this forum...for example I believe he has called Megan R a "Ho" which as far as I can tell is a slur...can a religious leader disagree with her politics without calling her a slur? In Messi's (Jonathan's) case apparently not.
> 
> Then he also uses his aliases to agree with himself and to give one another positive rankings. Definitely funny but also very creepy.
> 
> Let's just say he is up there on the creep factor...I think that about answers the why this thread exists question...


What is ironic is that after MessiFTW's identity was revealed, he hasn't clicked the "dumb button".  Which he has done every day, on the hour, on every post since forever.  If he starts clicking away now after 11:05 am today, even more fishy after he reads this post.


----------



## soccerobserver

Sherrif Joe = Messi FTW 2.0


----------



## Sheriff Joe

soccerobserver said:


> Sherrif Joe = Messi FTW 2.0


Have black helicopters and SUVs been following you too? You guys need to get off the meth and get some sleep.


----------



## soccerobserver

Me Thinks she doth protest too much!

Confirmed !


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have black helicopters and SUVs been following you too? You guys need to get off the meth and get some sleep.


Already aggressive on your 4th post, you are not a true newbie!


----------



## Zerodenero

soccerobserver said:


> BabaB....this is the recap:
> 
> Messi has several screen names even though he is allegedly the same person(Jonathan)...if he does not like you then he uses all three of his aliases to mark your posts with negatives...for example, Messi and his other aliases put negative marks on MAP and Nogoal's every post...what is so creepy is that he did a lot of it retroactively...he must have spent many many man hours logging in and out of his multiple aliases to accomplish this ingnomious feat...as a result of Messi's mess, MAP is now -900 and Nogoal is trailing at -500 both record negatives I think...the scores don't matter  but the creep factor is spooky...the MAP rating would mean Messi (Jonathan) logged in 1,800 entries to get 900 negative points and he logged in 1,000 entries to get NoGoal up to -500. And that doesn't include the many other people Messi et al has smeared on the Forum.
> 
> If MAP is correct, Messi might also be a leader in a religious organization and he has said some things that would deeply offend most women/daughters who might read this forum...for example I believe he has called Megan R a "Ho" which as far as I can tell is a slur...can a religious leader disagree with her politics without calling her a slur? In Messi's (Jonathan's) case apparently not.
> 
> Then he also uses his aliases to agree with himself and to give one another positive rankings. Definitely funny but also very creepy.
> 
> Let's just say he is up there on the creep factor...I think that about answers the why this thread exists question...


Twlight zone(ish) - 2016


----------



## Sheriff Joe

I n


NoGoal said:


> Already aggressive on your 4th post, you are not a true newbie!


I never said I was. You people are on the wrong track though.  I didn't want to get in the middle of their bickering, just making a couple of points. Funny, my post didn't seem to bother MAP.


----------



## timbuck

Is MAP the new JAP?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

TCD said:


> Classic MessiFTW post - he's always accusing others of being on drugs.


I am telling you the truth, idk anything about Messi except he is a cry baby and is no good at pks. I am a so cal kind of guy.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I n
> 
> I never said I was. You people are on the wrong track though.  I didn't want to get in the middle of their bickering, just making a couple of points. Funny, my post didn't seem to bother MAP.


Why does it have to bother MAP to reply to a post?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am telling you the truth, idk anything about Messi except he is a cry baby and is no good at pks. I am a so cal kind of guy.


Who posts I'm a "SoCal kind of guy", except an individual NOT from SoCal, lol.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAP
> I don't know about all this but, what does Trump have to do with it? Hard to bash Trump on women when you want BJ { Bill Jefferson } Clinton back in the white house.  Lastly, how can anyone disagree with his description of rapino?



New alias?  Please get back to work.  Until you have something to add or tell me something that interests me, KICK ROCKS!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I n
> 
> I never said I was. You people are on the wrong track though.  I didn't want to get in the middle of their bickering, just making a couple of points. Funny, my post didn't seem to bother MAP.


I don't have the time to constantly monitor your posts.  You Arizona guys are a riot.  Please go back to your discrimination and wall building.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Who posts I'm a SoCal kind of guy, except an individual NOT from SoCal, lol.


Have you caught any leprechauns today?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you caught any leprechauns today?


You are pathetic.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you caught any leprechauns today?


So how have things worked out so far for your daughter the keeper?  What about the forward?  Is she getting any PT?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't have the time to constantly monitor your posts.  You Arizona guys are a riot.  Please go back to your discrimination and wall building.


I will go back to wall building and I am sure you never stopped killing babies.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you caught any leprechauns today?


Nope, but does a Pokemon count?  Haha!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

L


NoGoal said:


> Nope, but does a Pokemon count?  Haha!


lets talk about something else, Arsenal took a beating in their 1st game in the 02 division, with all the new players he has bought/signed, how can he keep his job if things don't turn around?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will go back to wall building and I am sure you never stopped killing babies.


Your latest identity is even more deplorable.  They should take Sheriff Joe and lock him up along with you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Your latest identity is even more deplorable.  They should take Sheriff Joe and lock him up along with you.


What age does you daughter play?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> What age does you daughter play?


U30.  And your's?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> U30.  And your's?


Why are you being like that? I have an 02.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you being like that? I have an 02.


It's the truth.  Nice to hear you have an '02.  My sources say she is an '00.  Why all of the lies Joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> It's the truth.  Nice to hear you have an '02.  My sources say she is an '00.  Why all of the lies Joe?


My first post was totally political, I don't have anything against you except your political outlook. Your avatar is what got my attention.
BTW my daughter would never be a keeper. As she would say, Palease.  You have to know by now I am not who you think I am.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> My first post was totally political, I don't have anything against you except your political outlook. Your avatar is what got my attention.
> BTW my daughter would never be a keeper. As she would say, Palease.  You have to know by now I am not who you think I am.


I don't really care.  I know that you signed up today and are clearly not a newbie.  Where there is smoke there is a fire.  Nice try though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't really care.  I know that you signed up today and are clearly not a newbie.  Where there is smoke there is a fire.  Nice try though.


WHO SAID I AM A NEWBIE?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> WHO SAID I AM A NEWBIE?


Clearly you are not.  No need to plead your case to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Clearly you are not.  No need to plead your case to me.


How about you drive out here to AZ and I will buy you a drink?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

JK


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about you drive out here to AZ and I will buy you a drink?


Drive out here to AZ, MessiFTW 2.0 in the house all!

Guess we will be seeing a new alias in a couple of days...right L.T.  How about creating the alias Sweetsplat.


----------



## SOCCERMINION

OMG is this what happens to you when you live in AZ and only have the AZ soccer forum with its 2x a month posts. Or are we all going to resort to this type of insanity on these soccer Forums? Posting and commenting on our own post ECT...  Am i Crazy... no your not...shut up I wasnt talking to you...


----------



## NoGoal

SOCCERMINION said:


> OMG is this what happens to you when you live in AZ and only have the AZ soccer forum with its 2x a month posts. Or are we all going to resort to this type of insanity on these soccer Forums? Posting and commenting on our own post ECT...  Am i Crazy... no your not...shut up I wasnt talking to you...


He reminds me of the sociopath in the movie Stepfather.


----------



## NoGoal

Or maybe he suffers from schizophrenia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Or maybe he suffers from schizophrenia.


Still haven't figured it out and it is obviously bothering you, did it keep you up last night? It must be hard to come to terms with your lack of brilliance. Do I need to give you people some clues?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Still haven't figured it out and it is obviously bothering you, did it keep you up last night? It must be hard to come to terms with your lack of brilliance. Do I need to give you people some clues?


Not really, when you thanked yourself on all of your posts!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Not really, when you thanked yourself on all of your posts!


Clouseau, That was not me, Messi is messiing with you now.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clouseau, That was not me, Messi is messiing with you now.


I know exactly who you are.....after you posted "Clouseau".


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I know exactly who you are.....after you posted "Clouseau".


Do tell.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do tell.


Initials JC


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Initials JC


NO, I am not JC.
This Messi guy must have done something horrible. What  did he do to you all?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> NO, I am not JC.
> This Messi guy must have done something horrible. What  did he do to you all?


I am not saying you're JC.  Forget it....I know who you are though.  Not many know who Clouseau is, including myself until I looked it up a few months back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I am not saying you're JC.  Forget it....I know who you are though.  Not many know who Clouseau is, including myself until I looked it up a few months back.


You must be much younger than I am, some of the best movies ever. Have you ever watched the Pink Panther movie series?


----------



## Juve 50

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must be much younger than I am, some of the best movies ever. Have you ever watched the Pink Panther movie series?


Which O2 team Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Juve 50 said:


> Which O2 team Joe.


I will give you a clue, but not that one. The northern half of OC.


----------



## meatsweats

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will give you a clue, but not that one. The northern half of OC.


A clue? What is this? Kindergarten. 

That post ^ is nothing but antagonizing nonsense. It's like those naughty kids that if you just ignore them, they stop because they really just want attention.  

If these are AZ peeps trolling for real, that is truly sad!!!! MessiFTW, go ahead and dumb the post. I really don't care. There are so many red marks everywhere now. No one cares any more.


----------



## NoGoal

meatsweats said:


> A clue? What is this? Kindergarten.
> 
> That post ^ is nothing but antagonizing nonsense. It's like those naughty kids that if you just ignore them, they stop because they really just want attention.
> 
> If these are AZ peeps trolling for real, that is truly sad!!!! MessiFTW, go ahead and dumb the post. I really don't care. There are so many red marks everywhere now. No one cares any more.


It's all about the dumb red marks, holla!  I'm still trying to catch MAP, but dam it he keeps posting as well and MessiFTW clicks dumb on his posts too!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> It's all about the dumb red marks, holla!  I'm still trying to catch MAP, but dam it he keeps posting as well and MessiFTW clicks dumb on his posts too!


You are way off base. Mr Messi, what did you do to these poor people that has them so delusional? They have been chasing their tail for days, kind of sad when someone can't admit they are wrong.


----------



## Zerodenero

meatsweats said:


> A clue? What is this? Kindergarten.
> 
> That post ^ is nothing but antagonizing nonsense. It's like those naughty kids that if you just ignore them, they stop because they really just want attention.
> 
> If these are AZ peeps trolling for real, that is truly sad!!!! MessiFTW, go ahead and dumb the post. I really don't care. There are so many red marks everywhere now. No one cares any more.


Thank you. .....quite frankly, It's was much more entertaining to hear/read my boy Cali's delusional view/post of the youth and college soccer world


----------



## MessiFTW

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are way off base. Mr Messi, what did you do to these poor people that has them so delusional? They have been chasing their tail for days, kind of sad when someone can't admit they are wrong.


The idiots are trying to out-troll the far superior troll.


----------



## SOCCERMINION

Please do not feed the trolls.





But if you insist on feeding the trolls please stick to feeding them here on this string and off the other topics on this site. (Please be aware of when your responding to intelligence or just feeding Trolls)


----------



## Zerodenero

SOCCERMINION said:


> Please do not feed the trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you insist on feeding the trolls please stick to feeding them here on this string and off the other topics on this site. (Please be aware of when your responding to intelligence or just feeding Trolls)


Your right, I shall refrain. (_tho I can't lie, messi's post did make me chuckle)_


----------



## MakeAPlay

MessiFTW is a piece of human garbage.  He was probably the freeway shooter in Phoenix.  It seems like something a douchebag like him would do.


----------



## MessiFTW

Forgot to take your psychotropic medication again today I see.  So very sad.  It works best when your take it regularly.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MessiFTW said:


> Forgot to take your psychotropic medication again today I see.  So very sad.  It works best when your take it regularly.


Shut up tool.


----------



## MessiFTW

I found a representation of MAP's cervix in this video clip.


----------

